# Proper way to lift 46 lb dog



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

I have tried to search for this with no luck. Does anyone have information on the proper way to lift your dog i.e. up into the back of a SUV. 
I have been told different things by different people. 
My husband lifts josey with one arm on her chest in front of her front legs and the other behind her back legs in the rump area. 
We have also been told to put one arm under the chest and through the front legs and the other arm under the belly.
I'm sure there must be a proper way to do it.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I tell them to jump....................when I do pick them up I usually go front arm under neck throught the legs, back arm in front of rear legs......i think thats what I do


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

I know as a vet tech we were taught to lift dogs by putting one arm under there neck then wrap that arm back towards there chest and the other arm under the belly so you have a good grip .. 

But there are probably different ways to lift a dog


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

OldFortKennels said:


> I tell them to jump


hahah - I guess my daughter is right - Josey is spoiled!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I pick my girl up by any means necessary... lol Not so much now that my prego butt isn't supposed to lift anything heavy. But sometimes I'll pick her up to put her on the bed, or help her off the bed. I understand that you and your husband are seniors though so it might be worth it to make sure you are lifting the right way.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i just grab mine behind the front legs and lift them up... they usually just jump though..


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Why is she not jumping into the SUV. It isn't that high does she have a medical condition. Whne Mikado hurt his rear leg I would pick him up so he didn't put pressurre on the leg jumping I put one arm under his chest and the other through his back legs so they hung on each side of my arm this way I didn't put any strain on the hurt leg.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Rudi hops in, all I have to say is "in the car" and she hops in... Belle, not so much. When she was a pup I didn't make her jump in, and I'm paying for it now. She will lift her front paws onto the seat and just look back at me. So, having said that... she lifts her front legs up into the car and I lift her under her belly to get her back end into the car. lol.


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

She *really* isn't that spoiled! We had her crate in the back with little room either side of it and there is a boat trailer hitch right in the center back of the car. She would have to miss the hitch and aim right into her crate doorway. So far she likes going places in the car and wouldn't want that to change.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

There is the difference I don't make my dog ride in a crate in the car. They will like when we do the pet expo and it is hot out I have crates back there so I can leave the hatch open. Does Josie ride nice enough to not have to be in a crate?


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

Akasha may have small legs but she jumps up in the SUV just fine. Only problem is she won't get in the car unless it's on the driver side lol. I think it's because we use to have a 2 door car so that's where she learned to get in. 

We make a bed for Akasha in the back set, that's where she loves to sit, and sometimes she pulls the blanket down to the floor and she will lay there. We have no problems with her at all. In fact she loves to go for rides !!! We have never used her crate.......!


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

We had the crate since we were going somewhere and needed it. She rides well without, but I actually feel better having her confined so she wouldn't become a missle if we had to make a hard stop. For that reason I actually like the crate and am even thinking of getting her one of those harness things to hook through the seat belt for the back seat of the car. Yes we are seniors and Josey is our first ever dog and a sweetie at that.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

mine always jumped in and if they took to long I just grabbed them by the collar and throw them in. I mean...after all...they were only 50-60 pounds.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

You threw your dogs in the car......that seems unnessecary. What was the rush? The last time I was waiting for Vendetta to get in the car she was taking a long time I thought she finnaly found her spot to poop. Glad I waited for her I hate to hear a dog whining in the car.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

geisthexe said:


> I know as a vet tech we were taught to lift dogs by putting one arm under there neck then wrap that arm back towards there chest and the other arm under the belly so you have a good grip ..
> 
> But there are probably different ways to lift a dog


+1 thats how i was taught to lift dogs also.

buy i really dont think your going to harm a dog unless they were a 180 # mastiff but in that case you would use to pple lol


----------



## Coco Loco (Jan 4, 2010)

Coco jumps in to the back of the SUV. She is also pretty good at jumping into the drivers side. She snakes under the steering wheel and up on the console.

There has been more then a few times I delayed in opening the back and she has jumped full speed into to the back of the SUV. *thud*scratch*scratch*thud*aawww, poor Coco*


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Helena wears a harness seat belt. It's great.


----------



## Maraty (Jan 11, 2010)

Best way is to teach them toes up.. Means have them put their front paws up to where you want them in and help them with a boost up. When lifting a large dog, never let their hind quarters hang down. Large dog can have or may get hip problems as they get older. Also These dogs are front leg strong.. So teaching them the toe up method is harmless to them. 
Some do not like to jump "into" small areas.. If possible you could get a step or slide out ramp. 
If you must pick up your dog. Support the chest area by wrapping you wickest arm around them.. And the wrap your strongest arm around the rear. Some dogs wiggle in this position. Make sure when you put the dog down you do not let go right away. Let them know you will support them till they a firmly on the ground. My dogs have been trained to stand still when I pick them up and put them down. This works well if they need to be lifted to a table too... But for the most part We use a slide out wramp.


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

lol u should see deagle trying to hop into my dads truck i should video tape it one day..


----------

